# All Maryland Reptile Show - Havre De Grace



## Tihsho (Sep 21, 2009)

*All Maryland Reptile Show*

*Location:*
_Harve de Grace Community Center
100 Lagaret Lane
Harve de Grace, MD 21078_

Time: 9 A.M. to 3 P.M.
Admission: $8.00 – Adults
$3.00 – Children 2-9

*Vendors List*
*Outback Reptiles
T & B reptile Zone
Maryland Reptile Farm
Serpentine Exotics
Charm City Galm Chams
B & M Reptiles
E & K Dart Frogs
Blackheart Reptiles
Just Lizards
Irresistable Reptiles & Feeders
HMS Reptiphibans
M & T Exotics
Summer's Serpents
Hambleton's Worldwide Reptilia
Growing A Rose
Moonbeam Geckos
American Inverts
Charm City Reptiles
Creature Comfort Cages
AJ's Reptiles
Wicked Oaks Pythons
Blessed Cresteds
Strictly Snakes
K & K reptiles
R. Leader Reptiles
Morephus Exotics
Maz Morphs
No Limits
Bee's Exotics
Sparkmaster Reptiles
Infinity Gliders
East Coast Safety*

Hope some of you decide to attend. It's a smaller event, but if you're looking for hardgoods, feeders, plants (limited but there) or even some frogs it will be worth stopping by.


----------



## Tihsho (Sep 21, 2009)

Not sure if any of you were able to make it out there, but it was a decent show for the size of the venue. The two tables that generally have Darts were a little different today.* K&K Reptiles* who normally have a bunch of darts seemed to only have Gecko species they work with on their tables as well as a mix of drygood and plants. The other vendor,* E & K Dart Frogs* had a huge selection today! Couldn't be more amazed on the various D. Tincs, D. Auratus, and Ranitomeya they had. Couldn't help but dig through their plants. Noticed how overzelous I got when picking out plants as it seems I bought two containers of Marcgravia Sintenisii when I thought I only bought one. Guess I mixed up what I had in my hand as I thought I had another type in my hands besides the Rectiflora. Oh well, it will go to some good use.


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

Tihsho said:


> Not sure if any of you were able to make it out there, but it was a decent show for the size of the venue. The two tables that generally have Darts were a little different today.* K&K Reptiles* who normally have a bunch of darts seemed to only have Gecko species they work with on their tables as well as a mix of drygood and plants. The other vendor,* E & K Dart Frogs* had a huge selection today! Couldn't be more amazed on the various D. Tincs, D. Auratus, and Ranitomeya they had. Couldn't help but dig through their plants. Noticed how overzelous I got when picking out plants as it seems I bought two containers of Marcgravia Sintenisii when I thought I only bought one. Guess I mixed up what I had in my hand as I thought I had another type in my hands besides the Rectiflora. Oh well, it will go to some good use.



Hi

If you want to trade back the extra Sintenisii bring it back to the next show. Im also vending this weekend in Manassas.


----------



## Tihsho (Sep 21, 2009)

dartsami said:


> Hi
> 
> If you want to trade back the extra Sintenisii bring it back to the next show. Im also vending this weekend in Manassas.


Oh hey there! Didn't know you were on here actually! No need to trade them back, they have future plans down the road for another setup  Can't hurt having extra plants!


----------

